# Are You Going to Continue Wearing a Mask Indoors After the Ban Was Lifted?



## Lara (May 16, 2021)

NC finally removed the ban on masks a couple of days after the CDC ban was lifted (except for school children)

But yesterday, I shopped in Target and I specifically looked for people without masks. Not a One!!
Well, okay there was just one. But there were probably at least a hundred people in that Big Box store.

Why? Maybe because...

*Here's my Top 12 List of why people are still wearing masks indoors:*

1. People don't trust that one day it's a pandemic and the next day it's over (variants looming)

2. Nobody trusts the Media or Politicians anymore

3. They can have spinach in their teeth or nose hair and won't be embarrassed 

4. None are fully confident that shots will even work

5. They still don't want to breathe in other peoples cold and flu germs

6. They have become accustom to not smiling at anyone and like not having to make the effort  

7. They don't have to pay for teeth whitening anymore 

8. They like their fashion statement...especially designer masks with the rhinestones and glitter 

9. They can talk to themselves and they think no one can hear them 

10. They don't want to waste all the masks they invested in 

11. They can stick their tongues out at people and get away with it 

12. They think none were fully vaccinated or the percentage stats of vaccinated people is way off 

 Remember to Cast Your Vote in the Poll Above...thanks! 
It's anonymous. At least I can't see names of who has voted


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2021)

Looks I'm your first customer of the day, Lara. 

Yes, absolutely, especially from fall until spring, when the flu and cold season is at it's height.

I just wish authorities would implement zero tolerance measures related to people leaving their homes sick with the common flu and cold bug, too, because for years now I have been sick and tired of getting sick because of others.


----------



## win231 (May 16, 2021)

I noted a similar situation at Trader Joe's yesterday.  The "Masks Required" signs were taken down, but almost everyone was still wearing a mask, except for a few children.
I brought my mask into the store & put it on when I noticed that.  Not to protect myself; just so I wouldn't make people nervous.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 16, 2021)

The only place that I have ever worn a face covering this whole past year, is when I was shopping at a store that said masks were required, and for as long as they are required, I will continue to wear a mask.  Only because they are required.  I am never sick, not worried about getting the virus, or giving it to anyone. If I were sick, I would stay home, not go anywhere; so I would not pass along whatever I had. 
However, I have a tremendous immune system, and very, very seldom ever get sick from any of the flu virus or colds that make their way around from time to time. 
I don’t think that they have lifted the requirements here yet, because I am still seeing the notices when I go to the store.


----------



## Nathan (May 16, 2021)

Lara said:


> NC finally removed the ban on masks a couple of days after the ban was lifted (except for school children)
> 
> But yesterday, I shopped in Target and I specifically looked for people without masks. Not a One!!
> Well, okay there was just one. But there were over a hundred people in that Big Box store.
> ...


#12 is my favorite.     

I was out in town Friday and most people wore masks.   Many would drop the mask if they were walking outside and away from others.

While traveling after the SARS outbreak in 2002 I noticed [mostly] Asians in airports wearing masks, I didn't know if they had something contagious, had just become a bit OCD because of the epidemic.     At any rate, their consideration was much appreciated.


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

For now I'll continue to wear a mask in retail establishments.  Based on numerous comments by many on SF who aren't fully vaccinated, I don't believe most unvaccinated people will follow CDC or local guidance/mandates, which is to continue wearing masks until vaccinated or further notice.  
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/fully-vaccinated.html

North Carolina is following CDC guidance, so the lifting only applies to vaccinated people.
https://www.wcnc.com/article/news/h...ance/275-7f658d83-9fe5-42b7-a8cb-34c8b2823ed1

There is still a lot of Covid floating around. All adults in my family have been fully vaccinated but our young grands have not.  I sure don't want to pick up the virus, be asymptomatic, and pass it along to one of them. I'd rather wear a mask in public settings and be able to mingle freely with my grands, than the other way around.


----------



## Jules (May 16, 2021)

“I identify as vaccinated.”  How’s that for a self-centred statement from an anti-masker/anti-vaxxer.  Let’s hope that selfish phrase isn’t contagious.

Canada is way behind in our vaccinating so we still have to wear masks.  I intend to continue.


----------



## Geezerette (May 16, 2021)

I have had my 2 vacs , and am going to continue  wearing it inside stores etc because the first ones running around bare faced will be the anti vaxxers and heaven only knows what bugs they are carrying. It’s on an “honor system” here and there is very little of that around any more.


----------



## Lara (May 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> North Carolina is following CDC guidance, so the lifting only applies to vaccinated people.


Yes, that's true but even vaccinated people all had their masks on yesterday in Target which surprised me. *I had my 2nd dose yesterday *and not sure how long it takes to be considered "fully vaccinated" (2 weeks maybe?), but I wore my mask in the store and will continue even after the shots are fully working until I feel comfortable around crowds of strangers.

*But I make no judgement against anyone *who chooses not to take the Covid shot if they have what they believe to be, good reasons not to. I held out because I have an excellent immune system, never had the flu, don't shop unless I absolutely have to...basically quarantined. And I really didn't want toxic poisons shot into and throughout my body when I'm a mindful Organic consumer of healthy foods. But I finally gave in.


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I have had my 2 vacs , and am going to continue  wearing it inside stores etc because the first ones running around bare faced will be the anti vaxxers and heaven only knows what bugs they are carrying. It’s on an “honor system” here and there is very little of that around any more.


I fear you're right.


----------



## Chet (May 16, 2021)

Like I waited a while to get vaccinated, I'll wait a while to go mask-less.


----------



## Mike (May 16, 2021)

Good question and good possible reasons, Lara,
I will wear one, till there is absolute proof that the
threat is over.

Your number 5 suggestion expanded to include
even garlic breath, is for me.

Mike.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2021)

The restaurant I went to yesterday required masks, except while eating. I don't mind at all.


----------



## Lara (May 16, 2021)

Mike, I forgot about not having to smell someone's bad breath as a good reason to continue wearing a mask lol.

But has anyone noticed that even when you have a good seal around your mask that you can still smell food cooking in a restaurant or gas fumes at the pump...and wonder...if that's able to get through the mask, then can Covid?


----------



## JonDouglas (May 16, 2021)

I have only worn a mask in stores that require it so there's no change for me.  I did observe an interesting "herd" phenomenon at a big event yesterday.  A good number of people were wearing masks until they came upon a group of us who were not, at which time most took off their masks.  Herd mentality was definitely in play.  One might think they were afraid to look like the bad person until they weren't.  I suspect they weren't all that afraid of covid.  They were afraid of what others might think.


----------



## win231 (May 16, 2021)

Lara said:


> Mike, I forgot about not having to smell someone's bad breath as a good reason to continue wearing a mask lol.
> 
> But has anyone noticed that even when you have a good seal around your mask that you can still smell food cooking in a restaurant or gas fumes at the pump...and wonder...if that's able to get through the mask, then can Covid?


Yes, obviously.  Viruses are microscopic.  If you magnified your mask, it would look like a chain-link fence. 
That's why in the beginning, Fauci said, "Don't bother wearing masks; they're useless."


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Some indoor places are still requiring a mask.  If it is not required, I usually take it off.  My building requires it for anyone walking in the hallways or in the lobby, which sounds a little crazy since the residents are the "old folks" who were the first to get the vaccine, and everybody I know has gotten it. But there are lots of workers, delivery people, etc. who may or may not be vaccinated.


----------



## win231 (May 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I have only worn a mask in stores that require it so there's no change for me.  I did observe an interesting "herd" phenomenon at a big event yesterday.  A good number of people were wearing masks until they came upon a group of us who were not, at which time most took off their masks.  Herd mentality was definitely in play.  One might think they were afraid to look like the bad person until they weren't.  I suspect they weren't all that afraid of covid.  They were afraid of what others might think.


^^^ Bingo.  Herd phenomenon/mentality is always at play.  And, those hidden camera tests I've seen are hilarious.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 16, 2021)

Yes, I will continue to wear one inside for a number of reasons until the numbers go down some more. My county is still considered "high" for Covid. We are higher now than last spring when the mask mandates went into effect. I guess I don't completely trust the vaccine, especially with the variants, but I feel safe with the vaccine AND a mask in places like stores where I don't know who is vaccinated. Outside or inside with people I know are vaccinated, I won't wear one.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

4, 5, 9, 11, 12  

Also can not shave my mustache and get away with it.....


----------



## Mike (May 17, 2021)

Lara said:


> Mike, I forgot about not having to smell someone's bad breath as a good reason to continue wearing a mask lol.
> 
> But has anyone noticed that even when you have a good seal around your mask that you can still smell food cooking in a restaurant or gas fumes at the pump...and wonder...if that's able to get through the mask, then can Covid?


The virus probably can penetrate the mask, if it is driven
by air pressure, like a breeze, or a cough, Lara.

Here we were told that the mask wasn't to stop the virus
entering you/me, but it was to prevent anybody who has
the virus from passing it on to another.

BUT, if it can travel one way, (in), then why can't it travel
another way, (out)?

Mike.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Mike said:


> The virus probably can penetrate the mask, if it is driven
> by air pressure, like a breeze, or a cough, Lara.
> 
> Here we were told that the mask wasn't to stop the virus
> ...


The n95 mask is the best one at prevention.


----------



## terry123 (May 17, 2021)

After I get the vaccine I will still wear the mask when out.  I mainly stay at home so I think I am pretty safe.  Anyone coming in has to have one on.  My house, my rules.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 17, 2021)

We’ve never had to wear them outdoors here but the moment we don’t have to wear them at all mine are confined the draw.Us glasses wearers are spending a small fortune in fog wipes.
Sadly,in Wales, this is unlikely to be this year.Unlike in England where it is likely to be next month.


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, obviously.  Viruses are microscopic.  If you magnified your mask, it would look like a chain-link fence.
> That's why in the beginning, Fauci said, "Don't bother wearing masks; they're useless."


Well, obviously, it's not so obvious to everyone or obviously I wouldn't have asked the question, obviously


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Lara said:


> Well, obviously, it's not so obvious to everyone or obviously I wouldn't have asked the question, obviously


It's not that obvious to me either.  I'll still wear it at times and be hopefull but I've been vaccinated,too.


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2021)

This is from US News & World Report as of May 14th...Oh, and don't forget to take the poll. I'm curious.

These are the U.S. states and territories with mask mandates: 29 in all (4 territories)
American Samoa | California | Colorado | Connecticut | Delaware | District of Columbia | Guam | Hawaii | Illinois | Kentucky | Maine | Maryland | Massachusetts | Michigan | Nevada | New Jersey | New Mexico | New York | North Carolina | Ohio | Oregon | Pennsylvania | Puerto Rico | Rhode Island | U.S. Virgin Islands | Vermont | Virginia | Washington | West Virginia
These are the U.S. states and territories without mask mandates: 26 in all (one territory)
Alabama | Alaska | Arizona | Arkansas | Florida | Georgia | Idaho | Indiana | Iowa | Kansas | Louisiana | Minnesota | Mississippi | Missouri | Montana | Nebraska | New Hampshire | North Dakota | Northern Mariana Islands | Oklahoma | South Carolina | South Dakota | Tennessee | Texas | Utah | Wisconsin | Wyoming


----------



## JonDouglas (May 17, 2021)

A related news article in Defense One is titled *DOD Lifts Mask Mandate For Fully-Vaccinated Personnel.*

_Defense Department personnel who are at least two weeks out from a final vaccine dose are no longer required to wear masks indoor or outdoors at DOD facilities, the Pentagon announced Friday_*. *​​More at Source


----------



## Buckeye (May 17, 2021)

I voted Yes an will do so if the store/business I am entering have a sign that request it.  Otherwise, probably not.  Even if I don't share their concerns, I still respect theirs.

I take SO's little yapper to a local vet that only works by curb side drop off and pick up.  And, yes they want you to wear your mask in the car or on the sidewalk.  It really is just no big deal.


----------



## win231 (May 17, 2021)

Lara said:


> Well, obviously, it's not so obvious to everyone or obviously I wouldn't have asked the question, obviously


You're right, it ain't so obvious.  Bad word choice.


----------



## Mike (May 17, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> We’ve never had to wear them outdoors here but the moment we don’t have to wear them at all mine are confined the draw.Us glasses wearers are spending a small fortune in fog wipes.
> Sadly,in Wales, this is unlikely to be this year.Unlike in England where it is likely to be next month.


If you place a folded tissue inside your mask Furryanimal,
it will stop your glasses from misting, you need to put it
near the top of the mask.

Many years ago when I drove holiday coaches, in wet or
cold weather, we would wipe the inside of the coach windows
with methylated spirits, this stopped them misting, but I never
tried it on my glasses, I don't have any meths available.

Mike.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 17, 2021)

Mike said:


> If you place a folded tissue inside your mask Furryanimal,
> it will stop your glasses from misting, you need to put it
> near the top of the mask.
> 
> ...


Thanks..but I tried that and I think my face is the wrong shapefor it to work


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2021)

The N95 masks come up high on your nose.
Then just place your glasses on top of the edge.
That works to keep my glasses from fogging up.

Speaking of N95 masks....I don't think they're the ones used in hospitals unless they say "medically approved" on the package they come in. But they are pretty close I would think because they're made with thick paper, clamp tightly over your nose, and fit well all around. I have that type and feel safe. But the bag they came in said "not approved for medical use"....in light blue fine print.

EDIT: My Mask says KN95 on it. I just read that mine is equivalent to N95 in quality but mine is made in China. there is also one made in Korea with a different model number. 

The N95 is made in America but I think it's requested to be used only for hospital use so there will be enough. But supplies may have picked up and that request may have been dismissed.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2021)

*OK, it is almost official in NY State. Gov. Andrew Cuomo will lift his executive order on Wednesday.  So, following CDC guidelines, all who are fully vaccinated can go without a mask.  Caviats are in close crowds such as busses and, I think, planes.  I am happy to go without. That being said, I think if I were to visit a hospital or nursing home, I will wear a mask.  Not sure where doctors offices fit in this scenario.
The only thing is, we have to trust people to be honest about their vaccination status.*


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> The only thing is, we have to *trust people to be honest* about their vaccination status.


That, my dear, is the gigantic fly in the reopening ointment.


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2021)

I was in a grocery store today and everyone was masked. I said to the bagger and cashier, "Nothing has changed has it" and the bagger said, "Oh yes, I've seen 6 unmasked people come through the line today". She had a look of such disdain I can't describe...but it wasn't good


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

I went to one grocery store yesterday and another one today. (Whole Foods, which has better produce).  In both stores, absolutely everyone wore a mask. I put mine on also, not wanting to be the only person without one.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 17, 2021)

*DOJ Goes Maskless Indoors, Will Not Ask Vaccination Status*: Read this on the wires.

_The Department of Justice (DOJ) will not ask employees to confirm their vaccination status after allowing them to go maskless indoors following updated guidelines from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), according to a report by the Hill. In a Friday memo, the DOJ warned its managers not to ask employees about their vaccination status. According to the report, “The new policy, however, is a departure from DOJ guidance in February that said employers have the right to ask employees about their status.” In an email sent to employees Friday, the DOJ’s assistant attorney general for administration said._​


----------



## Jeweltea (May 17, 2021)

I went to a small store today. They had a sign on the door saying masks required. It was next door to a Target and everyone I saw going in had a mask on.


----------



## Ladybj (May 17, 2021)

NOOOOOOO...  I cannot wait until the mask is lifted.  Since my sinus surgery years ago, I have breathing issues and the mask makes it worst.


----------



## Ladybj (May 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *DOJ Goes Maskless Indoors, Will Not Ask Vaccination Status*: Read this on the wires.
> 
> _The Department of Justice (DOJ) will not ask employees to confirm their vaccination status after allowing them to go maskless indoors following updated guidelines from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), according to a report by the Hill. In a Friday memo, the DOJ warned its managers not to ask employees about their vaccination status. According to the report, “The new policy, however, is a departure from DOJ guidance in February that said employers have the right to ask employees about their status.” In an email sent to employees Friday, the DOJ’s assistant attorney general for administration said._​


Sounds like they would be breaking HIPPA laws.  That's like asking anyone if they have HIV/AIDS, Cancer, etc..  I would inform them to consult with my attorney and leave it at that.


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2021)

I took my dog to the vet for a rabies shot and of course they require a full physical to do that even though I know she's healthy. Not only are their signs still up that say Do Not Enter and Masks Required, but they wouldn't let me come in the front door nor be with my dog while they examined her, weighed her, gave her a shot, and who knows what else. The poor thing was so scared when they dragged her away from me. 

It cost me $165 and I saw nothing of what they said was done. I do trust my Vet but this was a new young Vet.  I didn't like them pulling her away from me and shutting the door on me. I asked why they aren't lifting their ban a little and he just replied that he would relay my concerns.

Well, I do kinda' think that this lifting of the ban is going to blow up if we don't continue to at least wear our masks. People are not taking this lightly.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Lara said:


> I took my dog to the vet for a rabies shot and of course they require a full physical to do that even though I know she's healthy. Not only are their signs still up that say Do Not Enter and Masks Required, but they wouldn't let me come in the front door nor be with my dog while they examined her, weighed her, gave her a shot, and who knows what else. The poor thing was so scared when they dragged her away from me.
> 
> It cost me $165 and I saw nothing of what they said was done. I do trust my Vet but this was a new young Vet.  I didn't like them pulling her away from me and shutting the door on me. I asked why they aren't lifting their ban a little and he just replied that he would relay my concerns.
> 
> Well, I do kinda' think that this lifting of the ban is going to blow up if we don't continue to at least wear our masks. People are not taking this lightly.


Oh, that must have been so hard for doggy and you.  I had almost the same experience at one Vet who has curbside pick up only and felt so bad I could not take Suzy in myself.  I have since found another Vet in the area that allows me to go in with her and has social distancing and masks inside.  We will go in this month.


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2021)

I'm going to change my Vet too. I was talking to a woman in the parking lot outside the Vet and she said she usually uses a Vet who makes house calls. That's an idea!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

Lara said:


> I'm going to change my Vet too. I was talking to a woman in the parking lot outside the Vet and she said she usually uses a Vet who makes house calls. That's an idea!


That would be ideal!  I want to have lab work done this time, though and not sure if they could do that at a house call.


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

Lara said:


> I took my dog to the vet for a rabies shot and of course they require a full physical to do that even though I know she's healthy. Not only are their signs still up that say Do Not Enter and Masks Required, but they wouldn't let me come in the front door nor be with my dog while they examined her, weighed her, gave her a shot, and who knows what else. The poor thing was so scared when they dragged her away from me.
> 
> It cost me $165 and I saw nothing of what they said was done. I do trust my Vet but this was a new young Vet.  I didn't like them pulling her away from me and shutting the door on me. I asked why they aren't lifting their ban a little and he just replied that he would relay my concerns.
> 
> Well, I do kinda' think that this lifting of the ban is going to blow up if we don't continue to at least wear our masks. People are not taking this lightly.


We are also not permitted to enter our vet's premises.  He told us that he misses the animal "parents" handling and calming their pets nearly as much as the parents and animals miss miss their presence.    

Since some dogs and other animals have contracted Covid, I understand vets wanting to minimize the possibility of spreading the virus within their walls. Animals that are placed on the ground will sniff everything, including any Covid droplets that find their way to the floor after being exhaled by humans.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 18, 2021)

I do miss taking my dogs inside myself. My vet has curbside pick-up but she told me another vet in the area who didn't, had an outbreak of Covid at their practice. My dogs do well at the vet but the Chihuahua is very territorial. She does not like strangers in the house. I don't think she would do well with a vet who came to the house. The Bulldog would be fine. Maybe they take the dogs out to an RV or something? That would probably work but then they probably don't want the owner in the RV with them either.


----------



## DaveA (May 18, 2021)

Taking the advice from most forums and newsgroups, I'm skipping all advice from  physicians and other medical professionals and going straight to conspiracy theorists and my local politicians. 

They seem to have the loudest voices and new revelations (that usually happen with the advent of any new disease) never seem to cause them to waver.


----------



## John cycling (May 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> some dogs and other animals have contracted Covid



That's totally hilarious.  I've been chuckling all morning since reading that comment.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 18, 2021)

If a store doesn’t require it, I’m not wearing a mask. Since advice from the CDC changes all the time (or “evolves” depending on which way the political wind is blowing) and I’m vaccinated, I feel safe.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

John cycling said:


> That's totally hilarious.  I've been chuckling all morning since reading that comment.


A small number of pets worldwide, including cats and dogs, have been reported to be infected with the virus that causes COVID-19, mostly after close contact with people with COVID-19.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/daily-life-coping/pets.html


----------



## Lara (May 18, 2021)

True Biz. I was wondering why @John cycling  found that "hilarious"


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

John cycling said:


> That's totally hilarious.  I've been chuckling all morning since reading that comment.


You have an interesting sense of humor.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/animal...rk-culled-17-million-minks-now-plans-n1249610


----------



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2021)

I will continue to wear mine and when and if we have a rampant flu season I will wear it then as well.


----------



## Bettyann (May 18, 2021)

I will wear a mask indoors in the stores that require it...like our grocery store... but going back and forth to the stores, I don't wear the mask. I'll just go by 'store rules.'


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

I'm following California's current guidelines:


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2021)

I rather enjoy wearing mine
Especially when going to the bank

Wife made it for me
Doesn't fall off
Doesn't mess with my beard

I'll wear it in stores
Not outside

No, I haven't been vaccinated
Not gonna be, either

Oh, I did quit wearing socks with my sandals


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Oh, I did quit wearing socks with my sandals


Huh? Sometimes I don't know if someone is joking or not...is this one of those times?
I think you're joking so...


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2021)

Lara said:


> Huh? Sometimes I don't know if someone is joking or not...is this one of those times?
> I think you're joking so


Sorry, Lara. Just another skewed stab at humor from this geezer


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2021)

We went into two large stores today and we did not wear masks. I would saw roughly 60% had mask and 40% didn’t. Our Publix supermarket no longer requires them. I guess it’s a personal choice.


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> ...Oh, I did quit wearing socks with my sandals





Gary O' said:


> Sorry, Lara. Just another skewed stab at humor from this geezer


My fault. I admit I used to be a little gullible with jokes when I was in HS and it just revisited me. I think of all the possibilities that could make it true, like maybe I missed something in the details of the ban since I don't get TV news anymore. And maybe we're suppose to have our feet covered since they're on the dirty ground where people sneeze. But we don't stick our toes in our mouths or eyes


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2021)

Lara said:


> But we don't stick our toes in our mouths or eyes


I never could
Happy to stick 'em in my socks


----------



## chic (May 20, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Sorry, Lara. Just another skewed stab at humor from this geezer


 I got it Gary.


----------

